

Ask HN: trustful VPN proxy provider? - liuliu

My partner and I are currently running a Facebook application in China. As you may know, Facebook.com is blocked in China and that causes inconvenience. We consider to buy a VPN proxy service but there are too many noise when Google it. We need a VPN service that is trustful and secure, supporting multi-user (&#60; 5) and at a reasonable price (we are startup afterall, &#60; $50 per month is wonderful, &#60; $100 is OK).<p>Any suggestions?
======
oomkiller
Just set one up yourself, you can get a rackspace cloud 256MB instance for 12
bucks a month, that should handle you for a while. You can always upgrade if
you need to scale.

------
keefe
one possible avenue for your search would be for offshore servers rather than
specific proxies - apache and mod_proxy may be sufficient depending on your
particular needs. I think the challenge is to find some place that offers
proxy services that china has not already blocked...

------
there
rent a linux or bsd-based virtual machine at any web hosting company and
install openvpn on it.

